# Probleme mit Portage bzw emerge -pvuD und Paketen!

## root_tux_linux

Hi ich bin auch mal wieder da  :Smile: 

Also seit neustem hab ich mehrere Probleme

Diese betrifft Portage und Pakete die ich  mergen oder updaten will.

emerge sync gibt folgendes aus:

```
Failed cache update: net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r5 "Corruption detected when reading key 'libwww-5.4.0-r5': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-libs/ortp-0.7.1-r1 "Corruption detected when reading key 'ortp-0.7.1-r1': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-libs/socket++-1.12.12-r1 "Corruption detected when reading key 'socket++-1.12.12-r1': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-mail/cyrus-imap-admin-2.3.1 "Corruption detected when reading key 'cyrus-imap-admin-2.3.1': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.1 "Corruption detected when reading key 'cyrus-imapd-2.3.1': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-mail/fetchyahoo-2.8.6 "Corruption detected when reading key 'fetchyahoo-2.8.6': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-mail/fetchyahoo-2.10.0 "Corruption detected when reading key 'fetchyahoo-2.10.0': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: net-mail/fetchyahoo-2.10.2 "Corruption detected when reading key 'fetchyahoo-2.10.2': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

```

emerge-webrsync folgendes

```

>>> Updating Portage cache:    3%

Failed cache update: app-crypt/mhash-0.9.3-r1 "Corruption detected when reading key 'mhash-0.9.3-r1': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

5%

Failed cache update: app-editors/gvim-7.0_alpha20060113 "Corruption detected when reading key 'gvim-7.0_alpha20060113': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

6%

Failed cache update: app-editors/vim-7.0_alpha20060113 "Corruption detected when reading key 'vim-7.0_alpha20060113': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

Failed cache update: app-editors/vim-core-7.0_alpha20060113 "Corruption detected when reading key 'vim-core-7.0_alpha20060113': dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required"

13%

Exiting on signal 2

 *** Completed websync, please now perform a normal rsync if possible.

     Update is current as of the of YYYYMMDD: 20060120

```

Oder beim mergen bzw updaten heisst es bei fast jedem Paket es sei markiert oder es kommt sowas

```

gentoo username # emerge -pvuD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies Fu

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.4.2-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-gfx/gimp

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

gentoo uername # emerge -pv alsa-libs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "alsa-libs".

gentoo username # emerge -pv alsa-lib

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10_rc3  2,140 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9  -doc -jack 681 kB

Total size of downloads: 2,821 kB

gentoo angelus # emerge -v alsa-lib

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10_rc3 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2

--02:03:57--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2.191.881 (2.1M) [application/x-tar]

19% [===============>                                                                 ] 437.008      219.08K/s

Exiting on signal 2

gentoo username # emerge -v alsa-lib alsa-utils kaffeine dvdrip

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dvdrip" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/dvdrip-0.97.2 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/dvdrip-0.52.3-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/dvdrip-0.97.5 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/dvdrip-0.52.5 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/dvdrip-0.52.3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/dvdrip-0.52.0 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

gentoo angelus # emerge -v alsa-lib alsa-utils kaffeine

Calculating dependencies     ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10_rc3 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2

--02:04:21--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content

Length: 2.191.881 (2.1M), 1.740.393 (1.7M) remaining [application/x-tar]

55% [++++++++++++++++============================>                                    ] 1.220.376    179.65K/s    ETA 00:05^69% [++++++++++++++++=======================================>                         ] 1.524.456    211.29K/s    ETA 00:03

Exiting on signal 2

gentoo angelus # emerge -v --fetchonly alsa-lib alsa-utils kaffeine

Calculating dependencies     ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10_rc3 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2

--02:05:25--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content

Length: 2.191.881 (2.1M), 665.977 (650K) remaining [application/x-tar]

100%[++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++========================>] 2.191.881    234.11K/s

02:05:28 (233.58 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2' saved [2191881/2191881]

>>> alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/digest-alsa-headers-1.0.11_rc2

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers/alsa-headers-1.0.10_rc3.ebuild failed, continuing...

>>> emerge (2 of 4) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2

--02:05:28--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 697.479 (681K) [application/x-tar]

100%[================================================================================>] 697.479      237.99K/s

02:05:31 (237.19 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2' saved [697479/697479]

>>> alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-lib-1.0.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-lib-1.0.9.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-lib-1.0.10.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-lib-1.0.11_rc2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-lib-mixer.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-lib-1.0.8-gcc4.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-lib-1.0.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-lib-1.0.9

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-lib-1.0.10_rc3-hardened.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-lib-1.0.10_rc3-test.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-lib-1.0.10-test-ppc.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-lib-1.0.10

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-lib-1.0.11_rc2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-lib-1.0.9.tar.bz2

>>> emerge (3 of 4) media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.9a to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2

--02:05:33--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 957.419 (935K) [application/x-tar]

100%[===============================================================================> ] 957.419      272.92K/s    ETA 00:00

02:05:37 (260.08 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2' saved [957419/957419]

>>> alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> alsa-utils-1.0.9a.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/digest-alsa-utils-1.0.11_rc2

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils/alsa-utils-1.0.9a.ebuild failed, continuing...

>>> emerge (4 of 4) media-video/kaffeine-0.7.1 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/kaffeine-0.7.1.tar.bz2

--02:05:38--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/kaffeine-0.7.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kaffeine-0.7.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2.276.747 (2.2M) [application/x-tar]

100%[===============================================================================> ] 2.276.747    270.15K/s    ETA 00:00

02:05:48 (221.81 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kaffeine-0.7.1.tar.bz2' saved [2276747/2276747]

>>> kaffeine-0.7.1.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> kaffeine-0.7.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 files   ;-) kaffeine-0.7.1.ebuild

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-0.7.1-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-0.7.1.ebuild failed, continuing...

!!! Some fetch errors were encountered.  Please see above for details.

```

Kann mir einer erklären was  dieses Verhalten zu bedeuten hat?

Vor 1 Woche lief alles noch normal!

----------

## pawlak

Hast du mal fsck drüberlaufen lassen? Ich würde da nicht ausschließen, dass es ein Platten oder Dateisystemfehler ist. Möglich wäre vielleicht auch ein Arbeitsspeicherfehler, da ich sowas schon verdächtig finde:

```
!!! Digest verification Failed: 

!!!    /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-0.7.1-r1.ebuild 

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Thx

aber da tut sich nichts auch nach  xfs_repair /dev/sda

----------

## root_tux_linux

Sonst hat keiner eine Idee?

Will mein System nicht neu zusammensetzen lief doch 2 Jahre gut  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

am besten du löscht den inhalt von /usr/portage (auser /usr/portage/distfiles, eventuell auch /usr/portage/profiles nicht löschen) und machst dann ein emerge sync

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ein Problem gelöst das mit dem löschen war gut  :Smile: 

Nun zum andern...

Ständig bekomm ich  die Meldung Paket xy ist maskiert...

Soviele Pakete können doch garnicht maskiert sein?

Ich zähl hier um die 30 Pakete die plötzlich maskiert sein sollen by missing Keyword

----------

## oscarwild

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich zähl hier um die 30 Pakete die plötzlich maskiert sein sollen by missing Keyword

 

Und was ist daran ungewöhnlich? Was für eine Architektur verwendest Du, und welche Pakete sind konkret davon betroffen?

----------

## Genone

Mal /var/cache/edb/dep löschen und emerge --metadata laufen lassen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

x86  :Smile: 

Also Gentoo verwend ich sicher schon seit 3 Jahren aber das ein emerge -pvuD world soviele maskierte pakete hatte war noch nie  :Smile: 

fängt an mit kaffeine, dvdrip, gimp, alsa-lib, alsa-utils,alsa-headers usw usw

----------

## _hephaistos_

post vielleicht mal

emerge --info

----------

## Ampheus

Du kannst ja auch mal auf http://packages.gentoo.org nachsehen, ob die Pakete wirklich maskiert sind.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ein "deep" ist nicht mehr möglich sonst kommt er mit  massig an Paketen die Maskiert sind.

Danke auf jedenfall an alle  :Smile: 

----------

